# Painting wheels?



## ElBandito (May 18, 2007)

Hey guys,
Just wondering if anyone has experience with painting their wheels? Should I have my lbs take the wheelset apart or can I just tape up the spokes and nipples and go to town on them? Thanks.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

ElBandito said:


> Hey guys,
> Just wondering if anyone has experience with painting their wheels? Should I have my lbs take the wheelset apart or can I just tape up the spokes and nipples and go to town on them? Thanks.


You should obviously NOT do this if you have V brakes.

but if i was going to paint my rims i wouldn't risk taking the rim off and haveing to redo all the spokes and tensions. If you absoultly must paint them than I would suggest just taping over all the spokes and take the wheels off of course. Sand it down, paint it with a pimer, wet sand that, re-do the pimer, pt final paint on. Sanding may be a little hard. But it will chip off if you don't.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I guess you don't ride bikes OR know how to paint...


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

and u'd wet sand primer because...?
ayayay!
just depends on how good or not good u want it i guess.


----------



## ElBandito (May 18, 2007)

Yeah I know the painting process but Im just wondering if taking the wheel apart is necessary or not.


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

No, but it will make it easier. If you are gonna pull em off try and plug the spoke holes so that paint doesn't drip into the nipple seat, that'll save you some potential trouble down the line.


----------



## ElBandito (May 18, 2007)

Gotcha Thanks!


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> You should obviously NOT do this if you have V brakes.


OMFG!!!! a smart post by DJskeet. well done:thumbsup: keep it up (not meant to be sarcastic)
personally i wouldn't spray my rims. but if i did i would recommend taking the rims off the hubs, spray paint gets everywhere, even if you tape over everything. it may save you more trouble than you think as well as you having a better finish that will last longer.


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

there was a guy who posted his bike a while ago that sprayed his rims in a candycane kind of fashion. Looked....erm....unique but honestly not that bad. All he did was mask off the rim and hand brush it, but was careful to do a good job. Who cares if there are tiny brush marks, your not supposed to stop the bike long enough for anyone to notice that


----------



## ElBandito (May 18, 2007)

Yeah, not trying to make it look perfect. Just wondering if it is worth the trouble to take the wheels apart. thanks for the help guys.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If you leave it on, be real careful with taping. You don't want paint seizing up those nipples.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

when painting wheels, the crappier the better (imo)

dont even bother with taking anything apart. just spin it and spray,


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

^^ werd,, have the paint fade up the spokes a bit..


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

fiddy_ryder said:


> ^^ werd,, have the paint fade up the spokes a bit..


exactly, some fade on the tires too.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

i posted my bike with some freshly painted white wheels a while back there still going strong and i didnt do any sort of primer or sanding....and as was already said fadin the spokes is a must


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Wet sanding it makes it stay on better, depending on the primer and the the paint. you don't NEED to do it but it helps.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

This goes back to my statement... you obviously do not know anything about painting.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

You like butt sex don't you?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Hmmm... you've figured out that you can't make comments about my race or ethnicity... so you're targeting sexuality now? I think that statement shows your own insecurity above anything else.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Really now... what have you painted? I sprayed the bumper on my car.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I painted my airsoft gun camo:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I just flipped through the album. Pictures are obviously not of you. And I doubt that you have the ability to paint like that. My bet is that it came from the factory in digital camo.

We call that PLAGIARISM.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

No it my maruzen APS type 96 500 fps 6mm 4.3 gram bb airsoft sniper rifle.

You can find it in this thread somewhere, http://www.airsoftforum.com/board/index.php?showtopic=63151


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

https://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s300/Autospec5/?start=20

^^^ not his album.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

DJ Skeet, stop starting controversy, you are pissing a lot of people off.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> https://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s300/Autospec5/?start=20
> 
> ^^^ not his album.


no its not, i asked somone else on the forum to host the images for me so i didn't have to make an account.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Painting that rifle would require so much prep work. Dismantling, taping, etc. Then putting it all back together, the thickness of the paint is going to throw tolerances off. The first time there's paint on paint contact, you'll get a rub spot. It's obviously not an amateur job. And yes, you are an amateur... what you said is NOT what wet sanding is for...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds like a load to me.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

The stock itself is abs plastic and requires no sanding. the rifle itself is easy to take apart video: (not me) the barrel and reciver both required primer and sanding. i painted a base cote and used blue tape to mark off the boxes creating the digital army effect.

This is not an airsoft forum, if you wish to talk more about this then then join that forum.

And just to show off one of my best paint jobs, i did this for a friends gun for the fall season was contemplateing doing it for my own but decided to go with digital camo instead:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

geuss what, AIRSOFT GUNS AINT LEGIT.

so, you still fail.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I still call BS... you still haven't correctly explained the purpose of wet sanding. You also omitted lots of prep work... I also highly doubt that you are "[user name]" or the painter of that gun.

Working with body filler, color, and clear > flat colors


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

why would you put that much work into an airsoft gun anyway?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

So why is the image hosted by another different user?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> why would you put that much work into an airsoft gun anyway?


because it costs more than my p2 with all the upgrades in it.

I have to admit WILL did a good job on his car though, can't even tell.

Airsoft is just another hobby


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

ever shot a real gun you puss?

airSOFT.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah... and too bad "you" smoked the barrel. Can you tell us how? Also explain why "your" account has been inactive for a week.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> ever shot a real gun you puss?
> 
> airSOFT.


I have shot 12 gauge shot gun and a .306 rifle. Along with countless pellet guns and .22s and the gun shoots 500 FEET PER SECOND can go halfway through my drywall and easily penetrate skin.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Pellet guns aren't real guns...

And seeing as how you're unable to tell us how the barrel met it's demise... I'm going to go out on a limb and say that you're lying... again...


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

DJ Skeet, you don't even know what wetsanding is, how the hell do you expect us to believe you painted that?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The man with the detailing know-how has spoken.

I like to think I can do a mean detail, JB makes me look like an amateur. He's so good, he even makes the ground around the car shine.

http://jc-detail.com

And DJSkeet... stop searching threads on how to rattlecan...


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

wet sanding is a when you sand the part with a lats say 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper to give the part rough surface for the paint to stick to.

I don't understand wills question about the barrel, are you refering to my gun or my frinds gun with my paint job and his custom scilencer and burlap barrel cover?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You would understand if that was your gun...

Wet sand means WET sand... so no, you don't do it dry... And the main purpose of wet sanding is not to create a surface for paint to adhere to. It smooths out the minute waviness in the paint (known as orange peel) and removes minor imperfections in the paint and the clearcoat (such as tiny particles of dust stuck in the clearcoat). And it's done with a much higher grit than 400...

In wood working, you can do a wet sand to fill the grain.

And dude... I saw you searching all the threads about painting... And that's the best you can come up with?


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

DJskeet said:


> wet sanding is a when you sand the part with a lats say 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper to give the part rough surface for the paint to stick to.
> 
> I don't understand wills question about the barrel, are you refering to my gun or my frinds gun with my paint job and his custom scilencer and burlap barrel cover?


omfg 400 grit:eekster:










wetsanding is used to remove deep scratches in paint.... not prep work.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You would understand if that was your gun...
> 
> Wet sand means WET sand... so no, you don't do it dry... And the main purpose of wet sanding is not to create a surface for paint to adhere to.
> 
> And dude... I saw you searching all the threads about painting... And that's the best you can come up with?


no i was searching for what grit would be used. i think I used too fine of a one on my gun. But of course it is wet, i thought you already knew that. you can do two stages of sanding, you can do the first as wet sanding but it can also be dry and THAT is for the paint to stick to the surface, then you apply the primer and when you wet sand that it smooths everything out so essentialy your first sand was with 350 grit and the next is with 400, it should even out the the amount of primer between both sands. You then apply a finishing touch of primer and you can then apply the final paint.

This is the process i used for both guns for just the base coat. That was the covered with tape and painted over to get both the tiger stripes and digital camo.

Those are both my paint jobs.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Wet sanding is done with 1200-2000 grit range... 

The barrel on the gun you posted is toast. It got destroyed... But it's your gun... I'm sure you knew that....


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> The barrel on the gun you posted is toast. It got destroyed... But it's your gun... I'm sure you knew that....


ohhh, you are talking about his SD modd, yes, he has two barrels, one for night games with a huge foam cavity and the other one is the one in the picture.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Nope... "YOUR" barrel is dead...


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

wetsanding is done in the 2k grit range dude, you don;t want to burn through the paint.

one swipe of 400 grit and you'd be through the primer haha.

i cant believe we are arguing over this.

i detail cars, i don't paint toy guns, you win this urbanfr


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Nope... "YOUR" barrel is dead...


the first gun i posted is mine, the inner barrel had a flaw in it so i replaced it with a new PDI barrel some time ago.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

As with everything else you've said... we'll believe you when you post a pic... of you, your bike, and your gun while doing tailwhip barspins over a 55 foot gap at Whistler.

You posted painted pictures September 6... You roasted the barrel October 17th... October 17th is 13 days ago... yeah... that's quite a while...

JB is right... one swipe of that 400 grit and you would've gouged the crap out of that ABS plastic.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> tailwhip barspins


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

how about having the wheels powdercoated, just a thought


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

skip canfield said:


> how about having the wheels powdercoated, just a thought


kind of expensive lol.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> You like butt sex don't you?


why. u looking for a partner then?
your last boyfriend didnt give you none?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Best thread ever.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

God DJSkeet, you are quite obviously either talking out of your ass, lying, or both. You change your story of how you painted those stupid guns about every other post, you mention wet sanding along with dry sanding in the same one etc etc.

Just ride your damn bike, go outside and leave tthe computer for a bit, go practice your barpsins and tailwhips and whatnot, and come back when you've got pics and videos of it.

If you can't contribute, just leave.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

could you do it with a rear v? i may rat can mine, i cant decide. want to do gray with a gray to black fade job on the spokes, is it feasable? i mean, KC badger painted his sea foam gteen, it was in Dig or Ride uK not to long ago and eh runs a rear brake. and how slick would clearcoat be? or how bout this, how the hell should i do it?


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

could you do it with a rear v? i may rat can mine, i cant decide. want to do gray with a gray to black fade job on the spokes, is it feasable? i mean, KC badger painted his sea foam gteen, it was in Dig or Ride uK not to long ago and eh runs a rear brake. and how slick would clearcoat be? or how bout this, how the hell should i do it?


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

powdercoating would be a good route but you'd be forced to pay the shop minimum. So if you were going with a new color scheme it might not be too expensive overall. In the minimum you could get both your rims and also your frame powdered. Most shop mins are around $100 that I've seen. I paid $95 and that was for my Molly, forks and cranks.

BTW: Nice thread jack you guys, you say it's the noobs that are contributing to MTBRs crap quality lately. It's this calling out of eachother that is the crap that sticks this board up. No one but you guys seem to care about the short coming of one another, keep it to PMs if you insist on the flirting.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If you haven't noticed.... DJSkeet is a noob... and he started it.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> If you haven't noticed.... DJSkeet is a noob... and he started it.


 Trust meeee I noticed DJSkeet and all his noobness. I'm trying to argue with you or him, just tired of seeing these back and forths between you and him. It's literally on every thread, I know he lies and probably doesn't own a bike. But I don't care enough to comment about that every time he posts a reply.

And, "He started it" shouldn't be used beyond the sixth grade...


----------



## da_eddio (Sep 23, 2006)

a big round of applause to ServeEm, some common sense at last!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

J-dogg said:


> could you do it with a rear v? i may rat can mine, i cant decide. want to do gray with a gray to black fade job on the spokes, is it feasable? i mean, KC badger painted his sea foam gteen, it was in Dig or Ride uK not to long ago and eh runs a rear brake. and how slick would clearcoat be? or how bout this, how the hell should i do it?


i painted my rear wheel and run a V, but i taped off the sidewall of the rim where the brake pads hit. i think if you painted it your brake would just shred the paint off eventually if not sooner, and may not work as well. i heard that sanding down the braking surface of your rim lightly can actually give your brake a better grip on the rim so i tried it and it seemed to work. just my experience here though, im no expert.

i've painted a couple wheels, didn't tape off the nips or the spokes and haven't had any problems. also didn't sand anything down or prime it at all. just cleaned it off and went to town. if i could do it over again, i think it'd look cleaner to just paint the rim and not the nips/spokes. painted wheels can either look really clean or really ghetto. i've had both looks on mine.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Trials riders have used rim tar. It may not sound nice, but it'll lock up that wheel in a hurry.


----------



## ElBandito (May 18, 2007)

So i paint my wheel with a airsoft gun and 40085109853958 grit sand paper? Oh ok cool.

Im considering the powder coating but right now I am trying to keep the cost cheap. Ill post pictures once Im done.

XSL_WiLL
Thanks for the entertainment. Good work on that bumper.

DJSkeet
Just learn to shut up. Ive never head of a gun caliber in .306. Theres 30-06 and .308. No .306 I know of. Heres a real gun that I painted.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

dude, you should really listen to my advice. ghetto rim paint jobs rule!


----------



## ElBandito (May 18, 2007)

black and white candy stripe?


----------

